# Sondagem: Temperatura máxima Julho/2007



## Vince (10 Jul 2007 às 23:35)

Vamos lá animar o forum com uma sondagem agora que parece que já temos uma espécie de Verão.
Qual será a temperatua máxima que será registada durante este mês de Julho por uma estação oficial em Portugal (Continente e Ilhas) ?

Além de votarem, fundamentem a vossa opinião se quiserem.

À medida que forem sendo registadas as máximas até ao final do mês, vou/vamos colocando os dados oficiais e respectivos link's/gráficos/imagens/notícias sobre a ocorrência.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2007 às 23:52)

Já não seria de admirar que nesta região chegasse aos *42 ºC*, nem que só fosse num dia do Verão, mas já que se fala em estações oficiais, penso que facilmente chegará alguma aos *42 ºC*, nomeadamente no interior do Alentejo, como a estação de Amareleja, por isso votei que a temperatura máxima ficaria entre *42* a *44 ºC*.
A média das temperaturas máximas de Amareleja no mês de Julho é de *35 ºC* ou talvez mais, o que significa que para conseguir essa média terão de haver dias com temperaturas por vezes bem acima dos *40 ºC*, o que exprime bem essa ideia.
Portanto, não duvido nada que haja várias estações a reportar temperaturas desse género, já que no Continente temos condições e factores que propiciam essas temperaturas.


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2007 às 01:37)

Eu escolhi uma máxima entre 42ºC e 44ºC. Apesar de que o mês segue fresco em sem grandes extremos, acho que em cidades alentejanas coladas à fronteira espanhola como Amareleja ou Elvas é relativamente fácil chegar pelo menos a 42ºC assim que a massa de ar quente africana der um ar da sua graça. Dúvido que até ao fim do mês isso não aconteça pelo menos uma vez.


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2007 às 12:22)

Pelas 11h da manhã do dia de hoje, as temperaturas já dão um bom indicador das temperaturas que poderão ser atingidas hoje pela tarde.





Já a esta hora a máxima anda nos 33,9ºC.


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2007 às 18:44)

Bem só olhando para as temperaturas mais recentes actualizadas no IM podemos verificar que a primeira hipotese de temperatura inferior a 36ºC para Portugal já foi ultrapassada... na Amareleja chegou aos 37,7ºC hoje (embora seja possível que algumas horas antes tenha atingido temperaturas mais elevadas)


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2007 às 20:54)

Na minha opinião a temperatura máxima para este mês será entre 40ºC a 42ºC, pode ser atingida facilmente no Alentejo interior ou até mesmo no Algarve (interior), basta vir uma massa de ar quente africana para que as temperaturas subam em flecha, agora veremos se a minha previsão está correcta


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2007 às 21:42)

Parece que estou com a maioria ... votei entre 40 e 42ºC. 
Acho que este ano vamos ter uma quebra de tendência dos verões extremamente calorosos... os modelos também estão a corroborar. Estatisticamente estamos a chegar ao que eu chamo os dias críticos para as vagas de calor que são os da 2ª quinzena de Julho.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jul 2007 às 22:16)

Eu escolhi entre os 40º e 42º, pois penso que em algumas zonas do interior de Portugal ela seja atingida. 
Aqui pelos Açores vamos ver se chega aos 30 em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## mocha (12 Jul 2007 às 14:08)

Eu acho k fui a unica a votar mais de 44ºC e passo a explicar pk.
tal como outros membros, penso k algumas zonas do interior, poderam a chegar a altas temperaturas, não é mt dificil, visto k a temperatura aqui as 12.30 era de 33ºC, e se continuar a subir como infelizmente parece k ira acontecer, eu ca não me admirava nada.
p.s. espero estar errada


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Jul 2007 às 16:13)

PROTESTO!!!!  
Bem eu votei entre 38 e 40ºC porquê? Por uma razao muito simples....em primeiro lugar exclamo que pode muito bem vir este ano temperaturas acima de 40ºC como no famoso ano de 2003 ( fica pa historia )....mas devemos tomar atenção ao nosso amigo anticiclone dos açores que este ano anda meio marado,pois  so pensa em curtir a vida la pos confins do inferno ...deixemos de brincadeiras, eu acho que será uma verão quente, como é obvio mas nao tanto, isto porque como referi à pouco o anticiclone dos açores nao está bem posicionado para tal,criar temperaturas bastante elevadas, sendo assim dá-se a  impossibilidade de as massas de ar quente vindas de Africa, entrarem sobre a nossa Península! penso que seja esta a justificação melhor...
E depois de tanto "parlapier" Hasta!


----------



## duncan (13 Jul 2007 às 13:42)

olá eu tambem escolhi temperaturas máximas entre 40 a 42 porque reforçando o que o minho disse penso que a tendencia é que o verão nao seja tao quente como os outros, por causa da posição do nosso amado e odiado por outros do anticiclone dos açores. Mas nunca se sabe... hoje em dia como sabem, o clima tem-nos pregado grandes partidas.


----------



## duncan (13 Jul 2007 às 13:56)

Rog disse:


> Bem só olhando para as temperaturas mais recentes actualizadas no IM podemos verificar que a primeira hipotese de temperatura inferior a 36ºC para Portugal já foi ultrapassada... na Amareleja chegou aos 37,7ºC hoje (embora seja possível que algumas horas antes tenha atingido temperaturas mais elevadas)



sabem se a estação meteorologica de Amareleja é automática ou tradicional?
Porque no caso da estaçao automática de setubal,os dados poderão nao ser fiáveis devido á sua localizaçao, por estar debaixo de uma árvore muito perto da escola  etc.Eu já tive oportunidade de falar com uma meteorologista do I.M,que tambem duvida dos dados,porque no caso desta cidade tem registado no inverno tempraturas minimas muito baixas e no verao muito elevadas,situaçoes pouco comuns para setubal devido á sua localizaçao geográfica(perto do mar).


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2007 às 22:13)

Quem escolheu  >= 38 e <40 aguentou-se bem a este primeiro "round" de calor, e terá agora alguns dias de descanso.

Quem escolheu acima dos 40, quase de certeza que terá que esperar até quase ao final do mês para ver se tem razão, e provavelmente acertar por uns dias apenas.


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2007 às 00:13)

duncan disse:


> sabem se a estação meteorologica de Amareleja é automática ou tradicional?
> Porque no caso da estaçao automática de setubal,os dados poderão nao ser fiáveis devido á sua localizaçao, por estar debaixo de uma árvore muito perto da escola  etc.Eu já tive oportunidade de falar com uma meteorologista do I.M,que tambem duvida dos dados,porque no caso desta cidade tem registado no inverno tempraturas minimas muito baixas e no verao muito elevadas,situaçoes pouco comuns para setubal devido á sua localizaçao geográfica(perto do mar).




Penso que não será o mal so dessa estação, muitas automáticas sofrem alguns sitomas de abandono, cercadas por mato e outras já degradadas.
Mas são as estações que temos.


----------



## RMira (17 Jul 2007 às 16:25)

Eu escolhi entre 36 e 38 ºC. Não sei se já foi ou não ultrapassado o 38ºC mas penso que não e como tal, sinceramente não vejo isso acontecer até final de Julho, a menos que mude muita coisa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2007 às 19:11)

mirones disse:


> Eu escolhi entre 36 e 38 ºC. Não sei se já foi ou não ultrapassado o 38ºC mas penso que não e como tal, sinceramente não vejo isso acontecer até final de Julho, a menos que mude muita coisa



Já. Já foram ultrapassados os *38 ºC* durante este mês, logo no início.
A temperatura já chegou aos *38 ºC* em Évora e talvez tenha passado disso em Beja.
A temperatura máxima em Amareleja andou por volta dos *40 ºC* durante as duas primeiras semanas do mês.


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2007 às 00:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já. Já foram ultrapassados os *38 ºC* durante este mês, logo no início.
> A temperatura já chegou aos *38 ºC* em Évora e talvez tenha passado disso em Beja.
> A temperatura máxima em Amareleja andou por volta dos *40 ºC* durante as duas primeiras semanas do mês.



Há alguem que possa esclarecer isto ? 

Os registos máximos oficiais que tenho aqui foram de 37ºC em Beja e Évora no dia 11, e 38° C em Beja no dia 12, pelo que na Amareleja suponho que tenham sido superiores, mas estava a apontar no máximo para os 39ºC nesses dois dias, e penso que ainda não se tenha chegado aos 40 ºC este ano.


----------



## Nuno (18 Jul 2007 às 01:24)

Vince disse:


> Há alguem que possa esclarecer isto ?
> 
> Os registos máximos oficiais que tenho aqui foram de 37ºC em Beja e Évora no dia 11, e 38° C em Beja no dia 12, pelo que na Amareleja suponho que tenham sido superiores, mas estava a apontar no máximo para os 39ºC nesses dois dias, e penso que ainda não se tenha chegado aos 40 ºC este ano.



Boas Vince eu ouvi na radio Rfm que estavam 40ºC na amareleja, eu nesse dia estava a caminho de Setúbal pela auto-estrada do sul estava na zona do estadio do algarve e marcava 36º C no carro por isso acerdito que essa temperatura tenha sido atingida.


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 08:58)

vaga disse:


> Boas Vince eu ouvi na radio Rfm que estavam 40ºC na amareleja, eu nesse dia estava a caminho de Setúbal pela auto-estrada do sul estava na zona do estadio do algarve e marcava 36º C no carro por isso acerdito que essa temperatura tenha sido atingida.



Hehe...se assim foi peço desculpa pelo lapso


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2007 às 04:07)

Eu já me arrependi de ter escolhido entre 42ºC e 44ºC, estava à espera de uma boa onda de calor lá para finais de mês, mas o GFS não aponta para isso e ainda bem!



duncan disse:


> sabem se a estação meteorologica de Amareleja é automática ou tradicional?
> Porque no caso da estaçao automática de setubal,os dados poderão nao ser fiáveis devido á sua localizaçao, por estar debaixo de uma árvore muito perto da escola  etc.Eu já tive oportunidade de falar com uma meteorologista do I.M,que tambem duvida dos dados,porque no caso desta cidade tem registado no inverno tempraturas minimas muito baixas e no verao muito elevadas,situaçoes pouco comuns para setubal devido á sua localizaçao geográfica(perto do mar).



Todas essas estações são automáticasm No caso da estação de Setúbal, o recinto de uma escola parece-me uma boa localização. E se estiver debaixo da copa de uma árvore, penso que teoricamente isso deveria elevar as temperaturas mínimas. Pior é Aljezur e Portimão, a primeira já registou temperaturas inferiores a -7ºC e está à beira-mar em pleno Algarve.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jul 2007 às 12:04)

Fil disse:


> Eu já me arrependi de ter escolhido entre 42ºC e 44ºC, estava à espera de uma boa onda de calor lá para finais de mês, mas o GFS não aponta para isso e ainda bem!
> 
> 
> 
> Todas essas estações são automáticasm No caso da estação de Setúbal, o recinto de uma escola parece-me uma boa localização. E se estiver debaixo da copa de uma árvore, penso que teoricamente isso deveria elevar as temperaturas mínimas. Pior é Aljezur e Portimão, a primeira já registou temperaturas inferiores a -7ºC e está à beira-mar em pleno Algarve.



Exactamente, essas estações são duvidosas. E não são só essas: a estação da Praia da Rainha, em Almada, é também um desses exemplos: regista temperaturas mínimas cerca de *6 ºC *inferiores às de Lisboa, o que é verdadeiramente absurdo, para além de que as suas máximas ultrapassam as de Lisboa, o que não é normal para um sítio que está situado mesmo à beira mar. Já cheguei a comprovar o exagero quando fui até lá de carro.
Mas vá, duvidemos apenas das temperaturas mínimas registadas.
Não consigo compreender como é que uma estação consegue errar por defeito, porque normalmente quando erram é por excesso e quanto mais numa margem tão grande... 

Quanto às temperaturas máximas do mês, ainda temos duas semanas pela frente e vai começar a aquecer depois de Sábado. Isto não significa que tenhamos dias extremamente quentes e que ultrapassemos essas temperaturas, mas sempre pode haver essa hipótese.


----------



## mocha (26 Jul 2007 às 14:33)

vamos la esperar pelos ultimos dias do mês, e ver quem acertou na votação


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2007 às 00:56)

Eu também apostei no intervalo 40ºC/42ºC e parece que ainda vai ser possível um valor desses no próximo fim-de-semana.


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2007 às 07:26)

Continua renhida a sondagem.... tudo em aberto a apenas 5 dias do final do mês.

Todo o mês de Julho aparentemente vai ser decidido Domingo à tarde, algures entre as 14:00 e as 16:00, porque depois tudo indica que ocorrerá uma pequena descida das temperaturas.

Suspense total hehehe


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2007 às 12:55)

Na minha opinião acho que já não ganho nada, acho quem vai ganhar é a Mocha se a máxima amanhã para Beja é de 42ºC, a Amareleja é bem capaz de chegar aos 44 - 45ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Jul 2007 às 19:20)

Hoje foram ultrapassados os 40ºC, mas estou esperançado que amanhã a temperatura supere os 42ºC na Amareleja e talvez em outros locais


----------



## Minho (28 Jul 2007 às 23:23)

Agora já estou a torcer para que baixe


----------



## TigoStreets (29 Jul 2007 às 15:05)

Com temperaturas como estas, acho que vamos ter de descartar mais uma hipótese...


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 16:13)

TigoStreets disse:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Com temperaturas como estas, acho que vamos ter de descartar mais uma hipótese...



A estação da Amareleja já nem debita dados, deve ter estoirado com o calor...


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 18:26)

Rog disse:


> A estação da Amareleja já nem debita dados, deve ter estoirado com o calor...



Das 16:00 UTC já tem dados. Curiosamente às 16 não foi a Amareleja a mais quente... Foi Portel(Oriola) com 42.7





copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia


A ver se o IM faz uma nota com as máximas de hoje, mas tudo indica que hoje não tenham ultrapassado os 44 e que o vencedor da sondagem sejam dois solitários que escolheram o intervalo >= 42 e <44, pois não acredito que amanhã as temperaturas sejam superiores às de hoje. 
Mas logo se vê...


----------



## TigoStreets (29 Jul 2007 às 18:33)

Bem...definitivamente, mais uma hipótese descartada. 42.7ºC em Portel, o que significa que a hipótese "entre 40 e 42ºC" está eliminada. Mas, já o Daniel_Vilao tinha-me informado que estavam 44ºC em Moscavide... 

Outra coisa que não estava à espera...o Instituto de Meteorologia retirou todos os avisos "laranja" e agora, apenas 4 distritos encontram-se em alerta amarelo de calor. São eles Beja, Évora, Guarda e Bragança...Um pouco estranho, tendo em conta que os anteriores avisos estavam até Terça-feira...


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 18:36)

TigoStreets disse:


> Mas, já o Daniel_Vilao tinha-me informado que estavam 44ºC em Moscavide...



Essa não conta... tem que ser uma estação oficial, como está dito no texto da sondagem.


----------



## TigoStreets (29 Jul 2007 às 18:44)

Vince disse:


> Essa não conta... tem que ser uma estação oficial, como está dito no texto da sondagem.



Sim, eu não disse que tinha "ganho" a hipótese do "=>44ºC"..apenas referi isso, mas, peço desculpa por algum mal entendido.


----------



## Fil (29 Jul 2007 às 19:10)

Vince disse:


> A ver se o IM faz uma nota com as máximas de hoje, mas tudo indica que hoje não tenham ultrapassado os 44 e que o vencedor da sondagem sejam dois solitários que escolheram o intervalo >= 42 e <44, pois não acredito que amanhã as temperaturas sejam superiores às de hoje.
> Mas logo se vê...



Esses dois solitários sou eu e o Daniel Vilão! 

Amanhã vai voltar a ser um dia muito quente, mas dúvido muito que se ultrapassem os 44ºC.


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 09:46)

o mê ainda não acabou, vamos la ver se isto hoje ainda vai ser mais quente, pelos alertas parece k sim


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 19:01)

bem parece k a estação k registou a temp. + alta foi:
Portel (Oriola) 

42.8  

apesar da estaçao de evora n mostrar dados parece k ta decidido


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2007 às 19:07)

A mais alta foi no Portel(Oriola) mas foi 43,4ºC penso eu às 15 horas(UTC)


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2007 às 21:23)

Amanhã as temperaturas deverão descer um pouco, portanto a opção >= 42 e <44 é a vencedora!


----------



## TigoStreets (31 Jul 2007 às 14:24)

"O calor que se tem feito sentir nos últimos dias, 29 e 30, não atingiu os valores record de Julho. No entanto, estes dias foram, até ao momento, os dias mais quentes de 2007, com os seguintes registos: *Amareleja, no dia 29, com 44,0* e Portel, no dia 30, com 43,7.

Das 14 estações analisadas, apenas quatro registaram temperaturas superiores às temperaturas máximas de Domingo. Em Lisboa, no dia 29 registaram-se 40,3 e no dia 30, a temperatura observada chegou aos 40,6. No Porto, a temperatura máxima no dia 29 atingiu os 33,5 e no dia 30 chegou aos 35,6. Em Coimbra, no dia 29 a temperatura máxima foi de 37,2 e no dia 30 foi de 39,3. Em Beja, a temperatura máxima no dia 29 foi 42,3 e no dia 30 subiu para os 42,4."

Fonte: IM

Portanto, *o* vencedor é o único que escolheu a temperatura maior ou igual a 44ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2007 às 16:19)

Parabéns ao vencedor; já agora foi quem ?

 * Amareleja, no dia 29, com 44,0 ºC *


----------



## mocha (31 Jul 2007 às 21:23)

pois é quem é k foi?


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 21:30)

TigoStreets disse:


> "O calor que se tem feito sentir nos últimos dias, 29 e 30, não atingiu os valores record de Julho. No entanto, estes dias foram, até ao momento, os dias mais quentes de 2007, com os seguintes registos: *Amareleja, no dia 29, com 44,0* e Portel, no dia 30, com 43,7



O Fil e o Daniel Vilão façam o favor de devolver a Taça ao vencedor 

Não tenho a certeza absoluta, mas penso que foi o Rog que votou >=44, pois eu e ele quando discutimos o conteúdo da sondagem antes de a colocarmos online, acho que ele na altura me disse que era esse o sentido do voto dele. A ver se ele aparece para confirmar ou não e eventualmente reclamar a Taça. 

O prémio para o vencedor ... não me recordo bem..., mas acho que é uma estadia ao sol durante uma tarde na Amareleja quando esta estiver com 47ºC


----------



## Fil (31 Jul 2007 às 22:08)

Vince disse:


> O prémio para o vencedor ... não me recordo bem..., mas acho que é uma estadia ao sol durante uma tarde na Amareleja quando esta estiver com 47ºC



Devolvo a taça com muito gosto


----------



## mocha (31 Jul 2007 às 22:22)

mocha disse:


> Eu acho k fui a unica a votar mais de 44ºC e passo a explicar pk.
> tal como outros membros, penso k algumas zonas do interior, poderam a chegar a altas temperaturas, não é mt dificil, visto k a temperatura aqui as 12.30 era de 33ºC, e se continuar a subir como infelizmente parece k ira acontecer, eu ca não me admirava nada.
> p.s. espero estar errada




la vou passar ferias a amareleja, safa te
escolham outro


----------



## TigoStreets (31 Jul 2007 às 22:33)

Nesse caso, parabéns Mocha!


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 22:46)

mocha disse:


> la vou passar ferias a amareleja, safa te
> escolham outro



Ai então foste tu ? Muitos parabens então. E não te esquecas de reclamar o prémio no departamento de jogos. Acho que se o fizeres no prazo de 24h oferecem um kit de sofrimento, perdão, de aquecimento, para usares na Amareleja. Pelo que ouvi dizer acho que é um aquecedor a gás, um edredão de penas e quatro cobertores de várias cores.

Fora brincadeiras, parabens, sempre foram 22 votantes e foste a única que acertaste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2007 às 22:58)

mocha disse:


> la vou passar ferias a amareleja, safa te
> escolham outro



Parabéns Mocha, bom se eu fosse o moderador até convidava-te  para vires a Olhão ao Festival do Marisco e pagava-te uns camarõeszinhos, como não sou faço o convite na mesma, e já agora um convite também aos moderadores do fórum apareceram por cá  serão sempre bem recebidos e recebida.


----------



## mocha (31 Jul 2007 às 23:16)

obrigado pessoal, proximo passo é acertar no euromilhoes e depois fazemos uns storm chasings nos states, começem a fazer as malas, estão todos convidados


----------



## TigoStreets (31 Jul 2007 às 23:46)

YAY! I'll be back to Boston...but wait, there's not a lot of severe thunderstorms in that area, although, on this part of year, a few severe thunderstorms cannot be rulled out.


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2007 às 00:10)

Então parabéns à mocha 

Arre agora que vi qual é o prémio já fico menos triste por não ter acertado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2007 às 00:28)

eheh  E eu e o Fil quase com a certeza de que tínhamos ganho !
Parabéns ! Foi mesmo à décima !


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Ago 2007 às 19:13)

Olá Vince

Não queres avançar com uma sondagem para Agosto?


----------



## Fil (7 Ago 2007 às 20:12)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá Vince
> 
> Não queres avançar com uma sondagem para Agosto?



Tinhamos combinado entre os dois eu criar uma para agosto, mas estive 2 dias sem poder aceder à net e acabei por me esquecer. O problema é que acho que as máximas para este mês já se deram nos primeiros dias, não sei se valerá a pena criar uma... Mas não é preciso ser o Vince a criar, qualquer um pode criar uma votação


----------

